# Question about looped tubes



## steeltree (Jan 21, 2013)

I just started using Dankung looped tubes and I love them. I can't see myself going back to regular tubes again. My question is: do they last longer than Trumark or similar tubes or about the same?


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

about the subject of tubes you should try that 1/4 inch by 1/8 tube that texs sells and simple shot great speed and endurance on single strans


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't say if they last longer Per se, but I can tell you they last long enough to enjoy quite a few long sessions of shooting. No worries in having to go back 

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

In my experience, they last alot longer than RRTs. I've never used the yellow Trumark tubes for more than a few shots :thumbsdown:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I never shot yellow trumark. But although I like the RRT's a lot, they can't hold a candle to the chinese tubes, endurance-wise. But they aren't bad, and they are a pleasure to shoot.


----------

